
Family gaming is a great way to bond with your kids - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2019/03/17/family-gaming-is-a-great-way-to-bond-with-your-kids/
======
ggm
I am absolutely sure at some level, for some games, this is true. Its no
different to board games: Scrabble or Monopoly has its place. I have fond
memories of diddy kong racing with children under 12.

Once kids learn they can control their fate and complete on equal terms with
wider peer-sets, I think it becomes harder but for the primary question: is
this bonding-time, I think the answer is yes. If you bond over slaughter and
mayhem you might want to ask what values you are bonding over but there is
good evidence violence online does not have to translate to violence in real
life. "it depends"

------
sahin-boydas
I am not sure about this one...

